# Fridge ?



## brun (Dec 26, 2011)

This may be an epic can of worms, but store it in the fridge or not, what's the general feeling on here


----------



## Jugglestruck (Nov 17, 2011)

I always have stored it in the fridge but have no idea if this is frowned apon or not.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Freezer then fridge. Works for me...


----------



## drk (Nov 22, 2011)

From my understanding, the fridge or freezer is ok if you use a vacuum container so that moisture doesn't get in.

I buy in small quantities and find a cool dark cupboard is equally as good, if not a little better.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

I was tempted to start a post about storage myself.

Many people have said the freezer is the way to go but I don't believe them.

At a total guess I would say freezing coffee reduces the total number of aromatic compounds by 10-15%.

I'd love to actually know the figure but I can only theorise.

As far as I can tell the fridge acts to reduce degradation of the lovely and fairly volatile glycosylamines and melanoidins we love so much but you can run into issues with humidity. I've been told by our resident experts that allowing the beans to stabilise to room temperature is the best solution to this problem.

If anyone has done any storage related cupping analysis I'd love to know the results.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

My view. Fridge, no. Freezer, no. But I won't frown on anyone who says yes.


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

Cool, dark cupboard for my bean storage.


----------



## wastedhours (Jan 2, 2012)

When I used to buy cheaper pre-ground I left it in the fridge as I didn't get through that much, but I have to admit I can't say whether it actually kept it fresher than just leaving it in a tin in the cupboard. I've never put it in the freezer though, surely it wouldn't be ready if you fancied a quick shot?


----------



## onemac (Dec 15, 2011)

You lucky people - my fridge/freezer decided to pack up today and its just cost me £500 for another one. That's not doing my chances of a grinder any good









I have always kept my supermarket ground in a tin in the fridge, wrapped in a re-sealable food bag and then wrapped in another just because. The cafetiere didn't seem to mind but I always threw out the last inch on the bottom regardless of how fresh. I'm not sure what I'll do when I eventually get some 'real' coffee beans but it will be interesting to see all the answers.

Al


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

fridge = humidity might be an issue. freezer = probably OK if vacuum sealed


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

I seem to remember one of the US forums doing some research on this a couple of years ago - but I don't think that there were many firm conclusions reached, and like so many things coffee related, it's down to personal preference.

What is crystal clear, however, is that if you are putting coffee in the fridge it needs to be very well sealed or else it will puck up taints from other food in there. (I actually keep a dish in the fridge into which I've ground some beans - the ones I've put through the grinder after cleaning it with Grindz - as a means of keeping the fridge smelling sweet. It you smell those beans after a week, they smell nothing like coffee! Personally, that's the only coffee I ever keep in the fridge.)


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

I buy 4 bags at a time so i used to stick 3 bags in the freezer and get the next one out a day before it was needed.

I decided after a while that this wasn't helping keep the coffee tasting any better and possibly even make it worse than just keeping it in the cupboard.

Now I just keep them all in the cupboard. Each time I open one of the sealed bags with the one way valves in I transfer it to a resealable bag that is kept in an air tight box.

I'm sure I've read in numerous articles about how bad it is to keep the coffee in the fridge so i've never done it.


----------



## marbeaux (Oct 2, 2010)

Where I live there is no such place as a cool dark cupboard. Hence it's the freezer all the time.

Prior to learning that approach I've ruined far too much coffee by keeping it in a *warm* dark place.


----------



## brun (Dec 26, 2011)

I can't imagine why anyone would freeze it, as soon as it comes out it will be full of condensation, effectively starting to 'brew'?


----------



## marbeaux (Oct 2, 2010)

i keep beans in the freezer in sealed containers. The currently used beans leave the freezer for less than one minute whilst I fill my hand grinder. Yes, there is always a very small amount of condensation but my beans never seem to deteriorate and I have never had to bin any using this method.


----------



## Catlady101 (Sep 26, 2020)

fatboyslim said:


> melanoidins


 I had to look this up!

*Melanoidins* are brown, high molecular weight heterogeneous polymers that are formed when sugars and amino acids combine (through the Maillard reaction) at high temperatures and low water activity.

I am guessing this is the lovely sweetness that comes from roasting?

Following reading this I have rushed to fridge and removed packet today to store in cupboard, as I am currently buying pre-ground.

thank-you for hte helpful information.


----------

